# [SOLVED] Resetting lorex system to default



## catsav

Hi! i have a brand new (LH118501 ) 8ch and i cannot access the main menu because it keeps asking for the unit id and user and password. I don't remember adding one but it is possible i did. 

I would like to know if there is a way to reset the unit to factory default so i can access the main menu. If not is there a way to bypass this so i can get into the main menu? 

Thank you!


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
To reset the device to factory default settings, take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button (which should be at the back of the device ) for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

Perhaps before doing a reset you pull out the manual and determine what the default name and password are? Then try those.

You need to know these anyway after a reset.

8 Channel Digital Video Surveillance Recorder, LH118501


----------



## catsav

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

Hi and thank you for both your replies

First there is no reset button in the back of the unit and second i have read the manual and tried the default password they have and still nothing 

Anything else i can do? 

Help! lol
Cats


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

Have you tried contacting Lorex? By default there shouldn't be a password for the device, and if there's no reset button on the device there's not much else that can be done.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

catsav did you read either the manual that came with the unit or the one I linked you to?

There are two accounts, admin and user. both by default have no password.

Still have problems after reading the manual and assuming you have connected the unit correctly to the network, either contact their tech support or return the unit for a different one.


----------



## catsav

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

Yes i finally got hold of tech support and the guy gave me a password and it worked..omg! i would have never guessed it lol!

Thanks for all your help
Caterhine


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

Glad to hear it's now working!
You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------



## catsav

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*

Done!


Thanks again for all your help
Catherine


----------



## bck

*Re: Resetting lorex system to default*



catsav said:


> Yes i finally got hold of tech support and the guy gave me a password and it worked..omg! i would have never guessed it lol!
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> Caterhine


Hi Caterhine,

How are you? I know it's been a few years since you posted your message and that you had successfully reset your Lorex admin password. I'm running into the same situation. Would you still remember the master password you got from tech support that you can give me to try? I've been trying to call Lorex tech support for days, and no one's answering the phones.

thanks,
Billy


----------

